# Dog box



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looking to buy a new dog box or have one custom built. I live in the Hawkinsville area and and I am wanting to buy a new box before this fall. Problem is I don't know of anyone near me that carries them.


----------



## specialk (Jun 15, 2017)

http://dura-custom.com

Try here....they can tell you dealers maybe or ship to you....great box for rabbit dogs.....


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 15, 2017)

specialk said:


> http://dura-custom.com
> 
> Try here....they can tell you dealers maybe or ship to you....great box for rabbit dogs.....



Buy one of his boxes and you will never need another. Easy to clean and last forever. Keeps em cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I have 3 of them and they are great. 1/2 the weight compared to other boxes.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 16, 2017)

New and used hunting dog boxes can be found on Craigslist.  A used box can  save you alot of money over new.  To find, type in "dog box" in the search field of the craigslist's in all large towns listed near you, and press enter.

Good luck with your hounds, Dave


----------



## specialk (Jun 16, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Buy one of his boxes and you will never need another. Easy to clean and last forever. Keeps em cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I have 3 of them and they are great. 1/2 the weight compared to other boxes.



I can load/unload mine by myself......great dry top storage and can haul 8 beagles easily..has sliding vents on each side for summer/winter use...had it for several years, not sure the cost cause it was a gift from the family.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 16, 2017)

West creek hunting supply has em.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 17, 2017)

Ag Supply has a whole line of nice looking boxes.


----------

